# Trimming sunleaf



## imsoborednow (May 13, 2007)

Hi people........
Looking for advice again...........Just lately I've been pinching out the top growing tip in order to create 2 smaller tips/buds.....no problems there......but.....taking those tips are making my plants more bushy...I only grow an area 1.2m x 0.8m managing 7 plants in me room. see pic 1.......now when I'm looking from the top down onto the canopy I get alot of sun leaves cramming the lit area......some of which obscure most of the lesser buds from 'seeing the light' (well it is Sunday!).....What effect do you think it might have if I trimmed some of these leaves so that 1. I get more light to the developing buds and/or get more light deeper into the canopy......I'm getting alot of die back underneath the canopy where light is not getting...? see pic 2 & 3 Its not a SCROG grow...just looking for optimum bud growth ....(aren't we all )
So......seeing as Im pulling quite a few of the fan leaves from underneath the canopy when they turn yellow etc...is this gonna effect the end result.........Theres alot of debate out there on the removal of these leaves....This forum seems to offer the best advice.....c'mon guys put my mind at ease.....should I get my scissors??????????????????????:confused2: :confused2:


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> ...now when I'm looking from the top down onto the canopy I get alot of sun leaves cramming the lit area......some of which obscure most of the lesser buds from 'seeing the light' (well it is Sunday!).....What effect do you think it might have if I trimmed some of these leaves so that 1. I get more light to the developing buds and/or get more light deeper into the canopy......should I get my scissors?


 
If you cram more plants than is advisable into an area, you'll restrict the light to anything but the very top of the canopy.

The plants lower leaves will die from lack of light.

That's perfectly fine if that's what type of grow you want. As the plants flower, the topmost buds will get nice and large.

The lower plant will have almost nothing on it but a few airy popcorn buds.

When "Topping" you have to keep this in mind. If you want to pack in the plants, it's best NOT to top them. That will keep the "Footprint" of each plant as small as possible.

Cutting off fan leaves that are still healthy is a NO-NO. They gather light for the entire plant. If you have ones that have already died, then it's fine and actually benificial to remove them so the plant doesn't waste energy trying to heal them.


----------



## imsoborednow (May 13, 2007)

Thx Stoney Bud.....I will be returning to the main cola grows in future..(we started topping cos we had a humidity problem and thought we'd have less chance of getting the mould ...we were right...and havent had any mould or temp probs since we upped the vent fan etc.
But this grow.....?....can I chop the leaves to expose more bud to the light?.....or ...???


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

imsoborednow said:
			
		

> Thx Stoney Bud.....I will be returning to the main cola grows in future..(we started topping cos we had a humidity problem and thought we'd have less chance of getting the mould ...we were right...and havent had any mould or temp probs since we upped the vent fan etc.
> But this grow.....?....can I chop the leaves to expose more bud to the light?.....or ...???


 
If you take off sun leaves, you harm the plant. By taking away sun leaves to give more light to sun leaves, it just doesn't make sense.

I would remove a plant to another room and space out the plants better.

On your next grow, this will be one problem you won't have...


----------



## imsoborednow (May 13, 2007)

I hear you well Stoney Bud........normally I wont touch the sun leaves ...for much the same reasoning that you give....its just my friend has just started a SCROG grow an he will trim pretty much all his sunleaves from beneath his canopy.....if I took SOME of sun leaves off and only where they obscuring the growing budlits....he he...I just made that one up.......put it in the dictionary.....BUDLITS.....:rofl: :rofl:   sorry I digrese.....at the base of every leaf theres a bud right?.....if you trim that leaf do cut of the photosyn.. stuff the plant does with that bud???....if so.... it wont effect the whole plant.


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 13, 2007)

The light gathered by sun leaves benefits the entire plant, not just where the leaf is. If a sun leaf is healthy and green, it's doing something for the plant.


----------



## Mutt (May 13, 2007)

In a Scrog, its common practice to trim everything below the screen as anything below the screen should not be getting any light. 
but in normal growing I wouldn't trim em.
just my 2-bits.


----------



## imsoborednow (May 13, 2007)

Thx Mutt...
I just went an stood in the doorway with a big pair of scissors....I just couldnt do it!!!!!!....I mean where would you start?.....or finish....no I think I'll leave alone (nice pun)....just keep on clearing out the leaves from u'nerneeth....


----------

